# ##*** Custom strings cables and tuning ***##



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

This is the official price and pic thread..

If you have had your bow MAULED by us show it off!!!

I know there are alt of guys that don't have a competent pro shop around or its a 3 hour drive one way so we offer this service and have for almost 10 years, so if your in need of your bow being *MAULED* send it in and we will hook it up!!


Price to ship in your bow for strings cables and tuning is 125.00 which includes return shipping, most ship back within 1 week.​


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

ill post up some samples

Elite Answer


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*snow Answer*

samples


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*z28*

another


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great guy to deal with here.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

That snow ANSWER with the KTech looks sweet.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes its very nice


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I sold the bow I got from you a few years ago but..... I shot it a LOT with your strings that had already been shot by the previous owner. The buyer even made a comment about how the strings did not look they had been shot much. 

I just smiled and sold him the bow....


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

SHPoet said:


> I sold the bow I got from you a few years ago but..... I shot it a LOT with your strings that had already been shot by the previous owner. The buyer even made a comment about how the strings did not look they had been shot much.
> 
> I just smiled and sold him the bow....


that's the kind of story I like to hear


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## db102550 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you working with the BCY X materials that Hoyt and Elite are putting on new bows?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes we have BCY X in stock


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

more bows


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

we work on all bows


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

more


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*sample*

another


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*another one tuned up*

Obsession


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

now that hunting season is over for a lot of us get your bows in so they are ready for you in the spring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

lots more samples coming


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*strother hope*

red/black red serving with nitro xl speed buttons


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

One that he did for me-


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

standsitter said:


> One that he did for me-


love AP black


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> red/black red serving with nitro xl speed buttons


ok someone wanted specs

27.5" draw

60.5#

360 grain arrow

290 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

Spyder 30 29" 70.1# 392 grains

305 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey, what was name of Peep you guys use? Thanks! Mines getting sent off soon.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Radical peep


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice looking strings. 
I love all those pin stripes.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks we do more pin stripes now than not


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

almost have another ready for pics


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*spyder 30*

71# 28" draw 392 grains @ 296 fps


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd say one sexy bow if I do say so my self


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

Elite E32 Green/Tan/Cedar tan servings.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks good Matt! Mines boxed up, probably head out to you on Thursday!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Elite E32 Green/Tan/Cedar tan servings.


this one was 28" 67# 302 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

with 349 grain arrow sorry forgot that


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*sample*

2014 PSE Freak sp

28 7/8" 61.7# 348 grains 290 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Mines on the way Matt!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet ill be in touch


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

get you 3d bow in before its to late!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

more Diamond X on the stretchers!


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

BEAR FOOT said:


> another



Man, those look REALLY good. That's how I will have mine done! Going to have to wait until next year.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump for the morning crowd


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Headed back to South Carolina*

Commander


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*another*

Z7 Xtreme 

black with red pin stripe red servings


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sample*

Elite Hunter 72.5# 30" draw loaded with 392 grains at 307fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*sample*

Fall harvest strings

Steven's inception 70# 29" 374 grains 312


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

So it's that time of the year here where if it isn't below zero it's snowing and I have been thinking about doing something like this. I do not know the first thing about it though. Soo..

2008 Bear GameOver
31" DL
60#

1. What kind of string do you recommend?
2. What does shipping usually cost?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*samples*

Youth bows too!!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

tag


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

gt 500

mt berry flo orange clear serve


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Hoyt vector 32

maze/blue blue yellow servings


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

just order a set for my matrix.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

jesses80 said:


> just order a set for my matrix.


thanks for the order


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

flo orange/mt berry clear serve 

Maxxis 35


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

got a couple bows coming up stay tuned!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dblstufttaco (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't wait to get my "Cleveland browns" strings. I'm interested to see what you came up with. I'm sure the strings are better looking than our team...


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

there is a picture in the other thread


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*prime one*

here ya go best looking one I have seen.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

What combo is in post #101? Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Rev44 said:


> What combo is in post #101? Thanks


Tan/Cedar black pin stripe.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Energy 35*

this bow was all camo when it was brought to me with green and brown factory strings.. 

and now..


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> this bow was all camo when it was brought to me with green and brown factory strings..
> 
> and now..


Cant wait to get my hands on it!! Looks great!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> this bow was all camo when it was brought to me with green and brown factory strings..
> 
> and now..


ok 62# 30" draw 390 grains 298 and 322 grains 321 with super peep and loop


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

pm sent!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo green speckled black serve 

Creed 28" 70# 380 grains @ 296 fps.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

like the looks of that flo green speckled black.do you happen to have any pictures of red and silver with black pin stripe.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

jesses80 said:


> like the looks of that flo green speckled black.do you happen to have any pictures of red and silver with black pin stripe.



here ya go


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The E35 will be getting some of Matts strings!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*E35*

another E35 

60# 28.5 draw 300 grains at 308 with super peep and loop


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Prime*

Impact 28.5 70#

314-315 fps with 360 grains


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

2013 Elite hunter

Diamond X 

solid black


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Black/silver double flo orange pin stripes clear serving 

E35 29" 60# 300 grains 311 with peep and loop


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yup we do these too


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

BEAR FOOT said:


> 2013 Elite hunter
> 
> Diamond X
> 
> solid black


I got talked out of solid black by a buddy a few bows ago. Dang that looks good.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

that hunter is sweet for sure


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> 2013 Elite hunter
> 
> Diamond X
> 
> solid black


I hate to brag about my own bow but I love the all black, I almost went with Black and flo orange string, glad I didn't. Thanks Matt, I can't wait to get it in my hands


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

tag


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Freak Max we converted to drive cams

with Diamond X series strings


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Matt, I'm gonna be sending you my Experience in the near future for threads and tuning. Considering red/black speckle with silver/black speckle and a black pin stripe. Have you ever done this combo or has anyone else seen it done?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

i have not done that one but would look great im sure


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Bear foot sent you pm


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

got it 

pm sent


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

sent another pm


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Carbon Matrix RKT

29" 64# 376 grains @ 300 fps..


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Horny1 said:


> Matt, I'm gonna be sending you my Experience in the near future for threads and tuning. Considering red/black speckle with silver/black speckle and a black pin stripe. Have you ever done this combo or has anyone else seen it done?


If you get a chance, could you post some pictures of the results, please?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure will


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite Hunter

Diamond X Series 

65# 28.5" 425 grains = 275-276


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite Hunter

29" 70# 398 grains = 291 FPS


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

flo orange/black flo green pinstripe black serve

29.5 72# 295 fps with 480 grains


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mathews Ignition

blue/purple flo green pin stripe blue serve


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mathews Chill

Blue/flo orange and flo purple pin stripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

Them strings look sweet on that chill.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

jesses80 said:


> Them strings look sweet on that chill.


ya turned out great

im serving yours right now


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

be looking forward to them bro.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite Hunter

60# 27.5" draw 368 Grains 257 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ten point carbon fusion

350 FPS 400 grains


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

PSE X force GX

73# 28.5" 380 grains 320 fps


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

That Ten Point Carbon Fusion (Post #237) looks great.....LOL

Matt, couldn't be happier....Thanks Again!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

rslscobra said:


> That Ten Point Carbon Fusion (Post #237) looks great.....LOL
> 
> Matt, couldn't be happier....Thanks Again!


Anytime

Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite Hunter with tour cams

Diamond X series


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

CPXL 71.5# 29" 432 grains @ 296 FPS

Diamond X series


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Dream Season EVO 

27.5" 60# 362 grains @ 289 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Hoyt carbon element

55# 28" draw 410 grains @ 260 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Got some in the works


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Hoyt carbon matrix 65.5# 428 grains @ 300 fps 

Electric blue/black


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Prime impact 28.5 71# 370 grains @ 314 fps with Anti-torque rod


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Creed xs 

Flo green/Flo green spec


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mathews drenalin

Electric blue/electric blue spec


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Hoyt Pro edge elite

29" 70# 372 grains @ 313 FPS loaded string


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mathews heli-m


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite GT500


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ross cardiac

Blue/black blue serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

PSE brute x red/black red serving with Anti-torque rod


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

PSE axe 6 flo orange/blue black serving with Anti-torque rod


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Obsession Phoenix
Red/white/silver spec clear serving


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm at the Phoenix looks awesome you always do awesome work though


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks Mike


----------



## Dhass (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine is the Brute X posted above! Matt did an awesome job, I love the look of the strings and with the addition of the anti torque rod this thing shoots like a dream, feels like I bought a bow at twice the price!


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bump it up! Great strings and customer service!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite hunter


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

We even do the oldys
Parker force multiplier


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mathews chill 28" 62.5# 325 grains 309 FPS


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Custom elite judge with custom ATR
70# 29" loaded string 352 grains @ 320 FPS


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes sir


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mathews mq32


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

got a few to take pics of


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bump for a great seller...quality work all the way!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

We do not discriminate.......


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Heading home from Florida. Getting excited! 

Bumpy


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

i see something bright in your future


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mathews chill R 252 grains 49# 25.7" @ 280 FPS


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bear truth 2


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Pro edge elite


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite Energy 35


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mathews drenalin ld


----------



## lownote (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got mine back today. The Elite E35 above with Blue/Orange White pinstripe strings. The pictures don't do it justice - it looks incredible! Thanks to Matt and everyone at Center Circle Archery for a great job from a very happy customer. Now I can't wait to shoot it and see how the Anti-torque rod does!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad to hear it tuned up grwat


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite answer

DIAMOND X series


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Od green/dark brown black serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump got a couple good ones coming up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Cpxl
DIAMOND X


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

got a full throttle in the works


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Full throttle

29" 70.3# 354 grains @ 349 fps peep, loop, kisser


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr8 61# 32" 360 grains 315 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Full throttle<br />
<br />
29" 70.3# 354 grains @ 349 fps peep, loop, kisser







<br/>

Matt I can't tell you how happy I am with this boy since you "Mauled" it. The next trip I make down state I will be dropping off my Outlaw for you to work your magic on. Thanks again.

By the way, my target hates what you did to the FT. Its hell on targets now...lol


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

good to hear.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Dominator


















max

Black/flo purple/f












lo green pinstripe clear serving


----------



## bamahunter19 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow it looks great! Can't wait to get it back and start shooting!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

That's bright


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Boom!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Boom?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Donald1800 (Jul 28, 2014)

Any instructions on how to build a Static Yoke Cable assembly? I can not find any info. or video on the net on how to build this. I assume that the procedures are the same for building a string with servings, but confirming details would be nice.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Matt, do you have some time to do another bow for me? Not in a hurry with it as the wife won't be able to shoot for a few month. Just need a rest installed and it tuned up.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes sir I can


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

OK I will call you in the next day or 2. Once the wife is out of the hospital...thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sounds good. hope she is well!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

matt the strings you made up for bolth my matrixs held up great through the 3d season and thousands of shot's the bcy x material has been great so far now we will see how it handles the cold wet and snow through the hunting season just wanted to let yea no I have been very happy with your strings and you will be getting all my string purchases .


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

That is awesome to hear


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

what does your tuning process consist off? is it paper? is it modified french? is it bareshafts fletched hitting at 20?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

All of the above minus walk back as that dhould be done by shooter


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

jesses80 said:


> matt the strings you made up for bolth my matrixs held up great through the 3d season and thousands of shot's the bcy x material has been great so far now we will see how it handles the cold wet and snow through the hunting season just wanted to let yea no I have been very happy with your strings and you will be getting all my string purchases .


Awesome to hear


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

More


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

FX


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Candy corn


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

More


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Love'em all my measurements are spot on! 

The picture's really dont do them any justice. .there super bright and awesomeness


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Martin onza 3 hybrix 3.0 cams 28.5" 65#

Fletched and bare shaft 20 yards in the snow! And this bow is going back to Hawaii, like a kick in the teeth.










425 grains 278 fps









325 grains 313 fps









All in all nice bow.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Can't wait to get my carnage set:wink:


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Martin onza 3 hybrix 3.0 cams 28.5" 65#
> 
> Fletched and bare shaft 20 yards in the snow! And this bow is going back to Hawaii, like a kick in the teeth.
> 
> ...



thanks cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

62# -- 28.5"--- 28.88 measured 

350 grains


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

29" 60# 320 grains 318 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Boom


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Hunting season is closed for alot of us get your bows in for a make over.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


What color combo is that? Looks sick.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Teal-white speckled- flo green pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

I need some new threads on my new htr


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Let me know we can hook you up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

28.5" 60# 384 grains 296 with peep and loop.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

25 yard fletched and bare shaft.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Approximate build time ?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

3-4 days


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys can do bare shaft tuning?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes i do


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt does some great work get with him if you need strings or bow tuned


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Would a hoyt maxxis with rkt cams be an issue? Not sure if franken bows are hard to deal with or not. String related question not tuning. Although I would like both.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

No would not be a problem we do several frankenbows.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

Where about are you in michigan,I,live in s.e michigan between Ann Arbor and Jackson ,maybe want to drop a couple bows off for new strings and tune?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

just north of fenton


----------



## sf1shooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Just ordered mine. Can't wait!


----------



## crcarbajalusmc (Feb 8, 2015)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Mathews chill 28" 62.5# 325 grains 309 FPS
> View attachment 1924642
> View attachment 1924644
> View attachment 1924645
> ...


Lost camo? What color combinations are these and how much for the strings?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Its a combo we had made for lost camo if its a monster its 75.00 shipped


----------



## crcarbajalusmc (Feb 8, 2015)

I've got a chill just like the pictures


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes a string set would be 75.00 shipped


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh my


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

Bear,

Have you done any HTR's yet? If so did you serve them the same as the stock strings? I don't think I have ever seen so much serving on a set of strings before on any bow. What is your take on the stock string set up? What if anything would / have you done differently with this bow to keep the sound/vibration to the already amazing level it is. I know to some degree the strings have to play a part in there somewhere. I am just curious on your thoughts as I am looking to replace a set soon thanks in advance…Steve


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes have done several htr and we did reduce the amount of serving on the cables with no ill effects.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Yes have done several htr and we did reduce the amount of serving on the cables with no ill effects.


Thats good to hear I can't for the life of me figure out why they did so much! I would like a price on a 2 color set with a pine strip if possible red/charcoal / black pinstripe with clear serving if possible thank you sir


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Would 75.00


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Would 75.00


 After the Pic and the fast response! I made up my mind I will make a purchase order inbound to your site thank you…Steve


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome thanks for the order


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Customer just sent theses pics from Australia


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

28" 61# 350 grains 292 fps


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> 28" 61# 350 grains 292 fps


LOOKS AMAZING!!!

Can't wat to see it in person!!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Shipped yesterday


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Shipped yesterday


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Anytime


just got my bow back, it's awesome!!!

i'll try to post some pics either tonight or sometime over the weekend!!

thanks again!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sweet


All ready to go. Thanks for a great product and service!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Lost camo colored strings


----------



## kevfish (Feb 11, 2015)

what do you do with the bow as far as tuning it goes...


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Timing, lean, rest, paper and bare shaft


----------



## kevfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Man, I wish my bow needed new strings..


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe just needs new colors


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr5 362 grains 29" draw 65# 336fps


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome work!! Can't wait to get it back, plus coming in 6fps over what I expected is nice! Thanks again


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't wait looks awesome. I know I've said thanks a bunch already, but once again thanks bud. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Do you have a close up image of these strings, they look very nice


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Crx 32 #2 cam E slot 65# with peep and loop measures 28.25 - 326 grains ==== 319 FPS!!!
fastest one ive done.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Heres one we sent out for anodizing


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Heres one we sent out for anodizing



Looks outstanding!!! Was the riser anodized?


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

*Awesome Threads*

Bump for Matt and Center Circle !! I Cant say enough about the quality and look of these strings and fast turn around time! More than I expected absolutely no rotation or stretch after at least 2000 arrows down them already thanks again Buddy! HTR guys try his sets you won't be disappointed he set this bow off. Matt let me know when you are ready to tackle a set for a Monster Wake if you haven't already thanks…Steve


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

nicko said:


> Looks outstanding!!! Was the riser anodized?


Yes it was geeen with silver parts


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

MuddMotorDD said:


> Bump for Matt and Center Circle !! I Cant say enough about the quality and look of these strings and fast turn around time! More than I expected absolutely no rotation or stretch after at least 2000 arrows down them already thanks again Buddy! HTR guys try his sets you won't be disappointed he set this bow off. Matt let me know when you are ready to tackle a set for a Monster Wake if you haven't already thanks…Steve
> 
> View attachment 2223152
> View attachment 2223153


I have done a couple wake sets so whenever your ready


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

That's awesome do you have any pics of them?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont have any pics of the bows i just built strings and shipped


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Heres a custome GT500 efx conversion we did.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Heres a sweet E35


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

you have mail


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Get your bow sent in and we will hook it up.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## dirtysouth_24.7 (Oct 5, 2015)

Do you guys set everything back the way it was before? Peep height knock height and all? I sure wish I had the extra 125$ right now my bow would be at your shop Wednesday...


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes we do match everything you can pay when the bow is ready takes about a week.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Dominator MD









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bumpp

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Caught up on bows fast turnaround times now

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my DP7856K using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my DP7856K using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Vantage elite plus









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Im liking the looks of this one!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

†*********** CENTER CIRCLE STRINGS 2016 Price and picture ***********†
Ok this is the official 2016 price list. We are going to keep it simple.
1-2 color strings $70.00
3-4 color strings including pin stripes add $5.00
speed nocks and shrink tube + add $10.00 (shipped loose)
Nitro Button XL or speed sleeves add $10.00 (installed) 
4-5 piece sets (Monsters,Alpine,Darton,Ross) add $15.00

Upgrades & Accessories
Priority shipping add $5.00
Overnight shipping add $25
Martin or OK or Obsession Shoot through cables add $25
Floating yoke add $5
String under 65" -- $39
String over 65" -- $49 -- $55 w/roller guard
Buss Cable $25 -- $30 w/roller guard
Control Cable $25 -- $30 w/roller guard
Limb driver cords $15
BCY #24 D loop 1.00/FT (24 colors)

All strings are hand made and stretched to over 400# with our custom built stretchers, with 452X or BCY X or 8190F available upon request. 
3D or halo servings and power grip for all center servings.
we typically run a 2-4 turn around in most cases.

There is 3 ways to order, Money order, Paypal or credit card via website or phone

Phone is (810) 922-4223

Paypal is [email protected]

MO sent to
Center Circle Strings
9061 Miller rd
Suite 10
Swartz Creek MI 48473


we also do mail in tuning with strings cables and tuning including return shipping its 135.00

WWW.CENTERCIRCLESTRINGS.COM


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Join the center circle strings group right here at
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=778


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> Join the center circle strings group right here at
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=778


Many pics have been added and more to come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

For Quality built strings with a fast turn around time visit www.centercirclestrings.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## Bowhunter0224 (Jul 1, 2015)

Matt hooked me up with a sweet set of strings


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Lots of bows in the works

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jframe3 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm late to the party,but what all service do you offer?
And what do I need to send you? Just the bow? Or do you need an arrow too?

I'd like new strings and paper tuned,timed,shimmed ,etc
2013 Bowtech experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

We offer all the above along with bare shaft tuning but we do need a couple of your arrows for tuning purposes.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jframe3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok, how long is the usual turnaround time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

1 week

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jframe3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds great ! I'll be sending it mid February!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds good let me know when you are ready

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

The Center circle strings are on dialed in and shooting great!!
3rd place after a 5 team shootdown, at Springfield Archery in Springfield, IL..... (some really good competition) (me in GT jersey)

Also shot.21 up today at another 3D Event.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

More pics tomorrow

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telluarcher (Jan 17, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Returned

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telluarcher (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Matt! Bow is boxed and addressed and will be on the way to you after phone call in the morning.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds good

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Tagged for later, I'll be Pming you later on in the year for a few bows to work on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds good

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Tagged for next month


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Set this one up today









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Lots more bows in the works

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexixel (Apr 14, 2015)

These look great


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thats pretty sick
:thumbs_up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

29" 70.57# 380 grains == 326 with peep and loop









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

BEAR FOOT said:


> 29" 70.57# 380 grains == 326 with peep and loop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking bow!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

All bows welcome









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Pm sent

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't get a PM?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

More bows next week

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Did a few bows today forgot to take pics

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

29" 60# 454 grains 289 fps

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Looks great! Can't wait to get it 😊

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That is one clean looking setup...with the best strings you could ask for!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up:hello2:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Fanatic 3.0









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Wake rocken 67# 442 grains 29" at 306









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Got some bows in the works I'll be putting up pictures next week









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice prevail









centercirclestrings.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Tttt









centercirclestrings.com


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you speak about the tuning process you use when someone sends a bow in, if this was mentioned in the previous pages i apologize thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

We do everything from cam timing to rest set up to cam shimming if needed bare shaft tuning paper tuning we do it all

centercirclestrings.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Axles are polished bearings are checked to make sure they don't have any flat spots limb Pocket Rockers are lubed if needed.

centercirclestrings.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt









centercirclestrings.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump









centercirclestrings.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

centercirclestrings.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

centercirclestrings.com


----------

